# Why I don't use Glyphosate (Roundup)...



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Okay, sometimes I use it to spot spray weeds growing in mulched beds or other non-turf areas, but I never use it on my lawn - this is why:








You can drive around this time of year a pick these yards out. I think people hear it's safe to use glyphosate on their dormant Bermuda, but don't actually take the time to make sure it's completely dormant. Sure, that 3" Bermuda looked nice and dormant from the driveway, but now the lawn is going to look like trash for a couple months. :roll:

I simply don't use it - it's not worth the risk. When we have a mild winter here, there are areas of my lawn that never go completely dormant - so please:

​
[/endrant]


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Or at the very least use a weed wick lol they went a bit crazy with it.. Hope it wasn't extended control like this guy

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2173781/Man-destroys-40-000-square-foot-lawn-mistakenly-buying-weed-AND-grass-killer.html


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> Or at the very least use a weed wick lol they went a bit crazy with it.. Hope it wasn't extended control like this guy
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2173781/Man-destroys-40-000-square-foot-lawn-mistakenly-buying-weed-AND-grass-killer.html


Oh WOW! Although I guess this photo could be used to demonstrate how he wouldn't have missed those strips had he applied it at half rate in two perpendicular passes. :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> Oh WOW! Although I guess this photo could be used to demonstrate how he wouldn't have missed those strips had he applied it at half rate in two perpendicular passes. :lol:


Got a better one for that:


----------



## MedozK (Jun 6, 2017)

Boy, did I learn my lesson last year. So glad for the help I got here from you guys last year.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

MedozK said:


> Boy, did I learn my lesson last year. So glad for the help I got here from you guys last year.


Last year??  The forum is only a little over 5 months old! :lol: :lol:

Just joking, I knew what you meant :thumbup:


----------



## MedozK (Jun 6, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> MedozK said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, did I learn my lesson last year. So glad for the help I got here from you guys last year.
> ...


Ha, yea really glad I was directed here. Glad to see the familiar names and lawns. Ready to learn and get another season under my belt.


----------



## MedozK (Jun 6, 2017)

My mistake in March of 2016



And now. Man I LOVE Bermuda.
June 2017


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I remember that!! Lawn is looking amazing now - nice work.


----------



## MedozK (Jun 6, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I remember that!! Lawn is looking amazing now - nice work.


Thanks. And I remember you telling me, "NWT, Nitrogen, Water, and Time will fix it." which was true.


----------

